

Writing a Perl 6 blogging app in 90 minutes - draegtun
http://use.perl.org/~masak/journal/38946

======
patio11
An offhand comment on the value of positioning as marketing: you'll note that
they don't mention Rails at all but its impossible to read that title without
thinking a) "I could do that in Rails in 15 minutes" b) "No, really, that
isn't just meaningless language boasting -- there's a video" and c) it would
have actually worked.

Personally, if I were writing an article about my web framework of choice, I'd
eschew the blogging example and pick something where I could leverage some of
the massive goodness available on CPAN.

(The more I learn about marketing the more I see it _everywhere_.)

~~~
ianbishop
That Rails video was the first thing that came to mind when I read the title.

Actually, that screencast was exactly what stopped me from indulging in Rails
the first time I came across it. I don't find 'here is how you scaffold an
entire app in 15 minutes' is a selling point for any framework in any
language.

This might appeal to some people who are not programming inclined, but not the
ones who are going to contribute and build your framework further.

~~~
patio11
_This might appeal to some people who are not programming inclined, but not
the ones who are going to contribute and build your framework further._

I devoutly hope that my marketing fails as much as Rails' did, then.

------
diego
Misleading title. A prototype can take minutes. A real app takes weeks, months
or years of incorporating user feedback, bug fixes, patching security holes,
etc.

All these articles do is fool non-software people into thinking that they can
expect someone to build what they need for the cost of a few hours of
consulting time and that it will be a finished, full-featured product.

------
ajkirwin
Incorrect title: It took 130 minutes and even then he never said if he managed
to even get things like posting working.

~~~
bonaldi
Title doesn't say he _managed_ it. He tried, and failed.

~~~
draegtun
No the author does clearly say that he got it working after 130 minutes.

I think the confusion is that the author is referring to fact he used GET
(query strings) for "posting" because POST isn't currently available/working
in Web.pm

~~~
bonaldi
Sorry, I wasn't clear: he failed to get it working _in 90 minutes_.

The title's not incorrect, as it doesn't claim he managed to do it, it's only
ambiguous because of all the linkbait titles like "Making a Rails twitter
clone in 28 seconds" that are out there.

------
zackattack
I perused the source on git and at least perl 6 isn't completely Greek to me.

Or should I say - isn't completely Brainfuck to me!

